# Happy Birthday George Simon!!



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

HAPPYBIRTHDAYGEORGE! The order of the day is to have a helluva Birthday! Kick back and relax, r&r is way to go today. I hope your day is filled with family, friends your flock and PRESENTS!!! Because we all know it's all about the presents


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Seventy Seven & Still Breeding George!!!*

I should have known you were a December Hatch George. Always trying to get an head start. Happy B-Day George. Just hope I can be anywhere near as active as you when I reach your age. You've lived the Good Days & deserve the best. Hope to see ya at Devore Race..... Hap  George, I know it is only 76, but couldn't edit the heading post!!! H


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey George, 

Wishing you a most......



_HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND BEST YEAR TO COME!!_



http://www.americangreetings.com/display.pd?bfrom=1&prodnum=3105148&path=23637


fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Another December Birth!*

Sergeant Simon. It is an honor to share these internet pages with you. Thank you for your past Marine service and for all the great knowlege you share to the rest of us. I too salute yor Sir, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY GEORGE!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Have a wonderful birthday George. Thank you for all of the information that you have posted on the forum.

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi George, 

I think it's just so wonderful that you are still enjoying your pigeons and life so much! You give us all hope, strength and courage to look forward to our golden years

I remember when Terry first met you and shared the story with us. She was very happy to have met you, she found you to be a fantastic gentlemen and wanted you to join us on the forum. After a little early frustration of getting setup, we're all so glad you did!! You have a wealth of information and experience under your belt and you're just a wonderful guy all around. Great sense of humour at times too! lol

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GEORGE!!!!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, well, well George! A SAG baby! How fun!

Mr. Squeaks and I do certainly wish YOU a 


MOST WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY!!

THE OLDER YOU GET, THE BETTER THE BIRTHDAYS - AT LEAST, FOR YOU, I CERTAINLY HOPE SO!

*(I BET you are even old enough to remember: "Georgie, Porgie, pudding and pie...kissed the girls and made them cry...   )*

HAVE A GREAT DAY!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

George .. Happiest of Birthday's to you! As Brad posted, I'm so very glad you joined us on Pigeon-Talk and here's some bad language for you .. I'm even gladder that I have met you in person. I can't thank you enough for your contributions here on Pigeon-Talk and for your total willingness to help with bird situations in our area. 

I hope you had a most wonderful day!

Terry


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Happy Belated*

Birthday George! Hope you had a great Birthday... 

Andi


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Happy birthday, George Simon!

It is a pleasure to share these forums with you as a member!

Larry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey George!! Have a Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday George ! 

I am SO glad you joined, where would we be without your identifying all the different breeds that need identification??    

Thank you for your wonderful contributions to Pigeon Talk.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GEORGE

Have a wonderful day and many thanks for all your help on the forum.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GEORGE!!!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, I love you.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*HAPPY* *BIRTHDAY *George. ​
Here's hoping you have a wonderful day.

Cindy


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

I hope you have a beautiful happy day!


----------



## Funtale (Sep 7, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUNNY*


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday George
Have a wonderful day, and wishing you many more.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hope you have a great day George. 

Tania xx


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

George,

Best wishes for a wonderful birthday.

And best wishes for many, many more!

I too remember when Terry first told us about you and I'm so glad that you became a member here!

Linda


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Wishing you a very happy birthday George

Hope you are having a great day!

Best wishes,

Lindi & Jax


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

*I hope you have a real good Happy birthday MR. GEORGE! *


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Just wanted to join all the other members in wishing you a happy birthday and many more!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GEORGE!! *Hope it's a wonderful day!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Thank You All*

PETE,HAPPY,MONA,FP,VICTOR,FEATHER,BRAD,MR.SQUEAKS,TERRY,ANDINLA,LARRY,RENEE TREESA,RETI,PIDGEY,MAGGIE,CINDY,STEPHIE,FUNTALE,MARY ANN,TANIA,LINDA,LINDI&JAX,ALEX ,TERRI B,MARYJANE, I would like to thank you all for being so kind to a old sometimes cantankerous Gunny.I LOVE YOU ALL. THANKS TERRY for bring me to PIGEON TALK, Sorry that I am late making this post was at a race yesterday in which I have 2 birds both are home and will race again. I got to meet HAPPY at the race.  GEORGE


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY do you feel older or wiser or maby both.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI ROBERT, Supprisely I feel younger or I shoud say I try to think young I an shooting for 80 as I want to get one of those birthday cards from the president who ever that might be in 2010. I HOPE AND PRAY FOR YOUR WIFE ROBERT, I have had two open heart operations and the first one was over 25 years ago so there is great hope. WE ALL HERE IN PIGEON TALK ARE WITH YOU. .GEORGE


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks I took my wife to the doctor yesterday Her leg is still infected. They talked about her left ventrical. It barely pumps the blood If she can hang in there in six months they want to put a pace maker and defibulater that goes to her heart in. That way she has a better survial rate hopfuly. But this is about your birthday So you will be 80 in 4 more years. Pigeon have really changed alot since you were little havent they. So many show type birds have come closer and closer to the standard. Even racing homers have gotten smaller perhaps faster and the old line strains have basicly gone. How many of these 76 years have you raised pigeons. I notice you raise show racers to Do you know Of BOB English he is an old timer No longer has the birds but sure new a lot about pigeons and stong on color breeding.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Happy late birthday, George. You contribute so much to making this my favorite place to be.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Belated Birthday Wishes

Suexx


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GEORGE!!!*

Late again.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Happy Birthday...*

Just a little slow......


HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

george simon said:


> HI ROBERT, Supprisely I feel younger or I shoud say I try to think young I an shooting for 80 as I want to get one of those birthday cards from the president who ever that might be in 2010. I HOPE AND PRAY FOR YOUR WIFE ROBERT, I have had two open heart operations and the first one was over 25 years ago so there is great hope. WE ALL HERE IN PIGEON TALK ARE WITH YOU. .GEORGE


Oh, now that's funny! Lin and I arranged to get one of those for my grandmother a couple of years back but we never told her that it was coming and the rest of the family was sworn to secrecy. It finally made it and had the official Whitehouse seal on it. She tore it open savagely thinking that they were billing her for something or convicting her of a crime... then she saw it was a birthday greeting and she panicked trying to get the envelope back together enough to show & tell everyone else at the assisted living center that she lived at. She bragged about that thing to everyone and nobody there ever got a similar card. She was a celebrity, obviously known by the President and his wife. All the other folks were just... commoners. 

Lin and I kept the secret all the way. She kept asking us why she'd a got something like that and I kept saying, "well, obviously President Bush thinks you must be one really special Grandma!" It was to her credit that she never quite believed me even though I was correct (about her status as Grandma Extraordinaire, anyway). But, I think puzzling over the deal added another year to her life and for that I was pretty happy.

Pidgey


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

A huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY to a truelly amazing member.

Hope you have a very special day George

Kim x x x x x


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pidgey said:


> Oh, now that's funny! Lin and I arranged to get one of those for my grandmother a couple of years back but we never told her that it was coming and the rest of the family was sworn to secrecy. It finally made it and had the official Whitehouse seal on it. She tore it open savagely thinking that they were billing her for something or convicting her of a crime... then she saw it was a birthday greeting and she panicked trying to get the envelope back together enough to show & tell everyone else at the assisted living center that she lived at. She bragged about that thing to everyone and nobody there ever got a similar card. She was a celebrity, obviously known by the President and his wife. All the other folks were just... commoners.
> 
> Lin and I kept the secret all the way. She kept asking us why she'd a got something like that and I kept saying, "well, obviously President Bush thinks you must be one really special Grandma!" It was to her credit that she never quite believed me even though I was correct (about her status as Grandma Extraordinaire, anyway). But, I think puzzling over the deal added another year to her life and for that I was pretty happy.
> 
> Pidgey


Pidgey, great story!! Grandparents are so special...I'm glad you were able to have your Grandma around a little longer than usual. My "Grammy" is gone twenty years now, and I still think about her and miss her...she was a Grandma Extraordinaire too!

Linda


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Belated Happy Birthday wishes to you, George.
You & my husband were youngsters at the same time.

Phyll


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

phyll said:


> Belated Happy Birthday wishes to you, George.
> You & my husband were youngsters at the same time.
> 
> Phyll


 Phyll, I lived in Elmhurst,Queens and later out on Long Island in Holbrook but have not been back there in over 40 years. . GEORGE


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

george simon said:


> Phyll, I lived in Elmhurst,Queens and later out on Long Island in Holbrook but have not been back there in over 40 years. . GEORGE


George, my husband was born in the Bronx. He moved to Bethpage around 1960.
Just curious ~ Were you born in Elmhurst? What year did you move from Queens? I grew up in Ozone Park.
I used to go to a movie theater on Queens Blvd. 
When I was young, I went to a small Amusement Park on Queens Blvd., right off Woodhaven Blvd.
Do you remember it?

Phyll


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Memoirs*



phyll said:


> George, my husband was born in the Bronx. He moved to Bethpage around 1960.
> Just curious ~ Were you born in Elmhurst? What year did you move from Queens? I grew up in Ozone Park.
> I used to go to a movie theater on Queens Blvd.
> When I was young, I went to a small Amusement Park on Queens Blvd., right off Woodhaven Blvd.
> ...


PHYLL,BOY did you bring up memoirs and I have to start with the QUEENSBORO theater I remember it well spent many hours in the back row necking with my dates.  I lived within walking distance of the movie. Still have a sister in law and a niece that live on 57th AVE. The amusement park well I think that might be where the skating rink used to be?? There was a pony ride some where in that area.BOY THAT'S 60 YEARS AGO .GEORGE


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

george simon said:


> QUEENSBORO theater I remember it well spent many hours in the back row necking with my dates.


Even though we've never met, George, somehow I knew you were a stud


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

George, what year did you move from Queens?
I am wondering if we were living there at the same time? 

Phyll


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

phyll said:


> George, what year did you move from Queens?
> I am wondering if we were living there at the same time?
> 
> Phyll


PHYLL, I think it was in 1948 when we moved out to Holbrook. Things can get a bit fuzz after so many years. When I think about it now I kind of wish we would have moved out there earlier. .GEORGE


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Have a very Happy Birthday George! Hope you have a wonderful day!!!!!

Cindy


----------

